# NAD 1965 Traynor YBA-1



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks to @Scottone , I was able to get this 1965 Bass-Master amp a couple of days ago from Kijiji! I've been wanting one for years. I cleaned it up and have some photos to share. It's still apart, since I'll be taking it to my amp tech Derek at Airplay Amplification for a servicing later today.

I think it's completely stock, right down to the Made in GT. Britain Rogers tubes and the two prong cord! All of the pots are dated the 12 week of 1965. Serial # 0141.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Always leaves me wondering: Why did Pete go with such _puny_ transformers on all his builds? 🙄 Nice snag btw.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

Awesome! That’s gonna be great.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Crap, maybe I should have bought it  That one has the 5v tap for the rectifier tube (short brown wires) so you could convert back to a tube rectifier.

I have a copy of the service bulletin from Yorkville that details the recommended "upgrade" to diodes.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks guys.

This thing was DIRTY! I had to do four cleanings of the cabinet to get all of the dirt off!

Years ago, an American amp cabinet restorer, Gregg Hopkins, recommended to me to use Tuff Stuff spray on foam cleaner and a soft bristle brush for tolex. He also recommended Oz Cream Polish to finish it off. I've used this combination on a few of my amps with_ very_ good results. 

The amp also came with an old Peavey 210 speaker cabinet. (Pictured behind and to the left of the amp)

Btw, does anyone have a couple of old Traynor chicken-head knobs kicking around in the parts bin? (Japan)


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

You're going to love that amp!!


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Nice job snagging that one! I was so close to going for it myself but I don't need another yba-1. That's a great deal. Enjoy!


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Lots of room to service that amp. I like the brown phenolic, turret board...better leakage resistance than the black eyelet boards. Nice score.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Mikev7305 said:


> Nice job snagging that one! I was so close to going for it myself but I don't need another yba-1. That's a great deal. Enjoy!


Thanks! It wasn't a very enjoyable drive over to Oshawa and back for me that afternoon. I left at about 1:30 in the afternoon and got home around 6:30 or 7pm, because of traffic! It took 1.5 hours to get there, and about 3 hours to get home. The damn DVP - Gardiner - Lakeshore was insane!!! 

There were tons of guys phoning and messaging the guy about this amp. Even Frenchy was lined up to buy it and get it shipped to Quebec! However, there was absolutely no need for the seller to go to that effort, since there were quite a few local guys ready to do the deal...


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Great score.
I have the same /similar model. Hefty iron... plus the choke transformer. 

I kept the circuit stock, almost. Amp tech added the grounded power and did a full check up. When I picked the amp up after the service, tech had added a negative feedback switch on the rear panel.
The stock circuit is tight and clean, almost like a Hiwatt.
With the NegFB option engaged, the amp response gets looser, dirtier.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

fernieite said:


> Even Frenchy was lined up to buy it and get it shipped to Quebec!


Yep !

So I basically got fucked over ...

Congrats on the amp.


----------



## Whammer Jammer (Sep 7, 2019)

Beautiful! There's a lot of iron in that little box.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Frenchy99 said:


> So I basically got fucked over ...


That's one perspective. If I was the seller however and had an offer from someone willing to pick it up vs someone asking to have it packed up & shipped to them...let's just say only one would have my attention. Congrats to the victor.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

From the seller's point of view I'd say it was a case of "Bird in the hand is worth 2 in the bush"


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Yeah frenchy let us have one once in a while would ya? 😜


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Scottone said:


> Crap, maybe I should have bought it  That one has the 5v tap for the rectifier tube (short brown wires) so you could convert back to a tube rectifier.
> 
> I have a copy of the service bulletin from Yorkville that details the recommended "upgrade" to diodes.


I believe this one originally had a tube rectifier, but was later switched to the diode board rectifier. (Likely after that service bulletin came out) There is a crude metal plate covering the hole where the tube rectifier would have been.

The serial number 141, plus the bottom fold-over metal corner protectors, early 1965 pot dates, and brown phenolic turret board, lead me to believe that it's actually a 1965.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

The phenolic turret board indicates an early model 66 or late 65 for final assy...cherish that one, a very good find.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

fernieite said:


> I think this one may originally have had a tube rectifier, but was later switched to the diode board rectifier. (Likely after that service bulletin came out) There is a crude metal plate covering the hole where the tube rectifier would have been.
> 
> The serial number 141, plus the bottom fold-over metal corner protectors and early 1965 pot dates lead me to believe that it's actually a 1965.


The one that I had years ago had the same mod. Could pretty easily go back to a tube rectifier. Would just need to extend those brown wires and add a tube socket. 

Mine was serial number 199, so in the same series.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Scottone said:


> The one that I had years ago had the same mod. Could pretty easily go back to a tube rectifier. Would just need to extend those brown wires and add a tube socket.
> 
> Mine was serial number 199, so in the same series.


I am thinking about converting it back to tube rectification.

However, the tube layout chart_ (as pictured - *click to enlarge*) _doesn't have the rectifier tube. It also shows the output tubes as being 6CA7s, which they are.

Do you think it's probable that the amp originally had another tube layout chart, but was changed when the amp went in for the upgrades mentioned in that service bulletin? (Diodes rectifier and 6CA7 tubes)

Or was this amp built with the upgrades already, and the tube chart is the original? There is no schematic with the amp, and it doesn't appear to have any glue residue on the metal top chassis cover.

EDIT: The (upgraded ) diode rectifier is on a black eyelet board. I also see a dated 39th week of 1968 (6839) rectangular resistor by that board, leading me to believe that the upgrade was probably done toward the end of 1968 or even later.... Am I wrong? 

Here's a very cool tube rectified 1965 for comparison. (serial #120)
Traynor Bass Master YBA-1 – Amp Archives


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

fernieite said:


> I am thinking about converting it (back?) to tube rectification.


Are you planning to use a 5AR4 type rectifier? If so, be careful about extended full-load service. The 5AR4 is rated about 175 - 200mA load currents at the operating voltages of the YBA-1. This model can draw about 215mA when dimed.

1965 Traynor YBA-1 current consumption
Power amp stage consisting of 2 × 6CA7 pentodes
6CA7 (2) current
Plates: 2 × 84mA = 168mA
Screens: 2 × 19mA = 38mA
Total: 168 + 38mA = 206mA
Preamp stage consisting of 3 × 12AX7, allow 5 -10mA total

That is a fine sample that you linked for SN 0120.
Here's a schematic of the PS for the tube rectifier version:


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

StevieMac said:


> That's one perspective. If I was the seller however and had an offer from someone willing to pick it up vs someone asking to have it packed up & shipped to them...let's just say only one would have my attention. Congrats to the victor.


My perspective… a simple no or the truth would have been appreciated instead of bullshit story.

i am just use to more professional experiences in my area I gather.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Mikev7305 said:


> Yeah frenchy let us have one once in a while would ya? 😜


Cant blame a guy for trying !!!


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks a lot Paul! I might just leave it as is with the "factory" upgrades though. (we'll see) However, the info you just posted is very much appreciated!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

fernieite said:


> I am thinking about converting it (back?) to tube rectification.


I would. would most likely install a switch to have both tube or diode rectified.



fernieite said:


> However, the tube layout chart_ (as pictured - *click to enlarge*) _doesn't have the rectifier tube. It also shows the output tubes as being 6CA7s, which they are.


Amp was brought in after 1969 for the upgrade done and they changed the sticker for the new tube layout. they use to just cut out the Rectifier of the sticker when still using the 7027 tubes.

You can do lots with this amp. A cap job would be the first on the list.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Frenchy99 said:


> I would. would most likely install a switch to have both tube or diode rectified.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man. I appreciate it!


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Frenchy99 said:


> Cant blame a guy for trying !!!


Yeah, these ones are becoming rare finds, I wonder how many Dyna Basses are still in hiding?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Paul Running said:


> Yeah, these ones are becoming rare finds, I wonder how many Dyna Basses are still in hiding?


*I missed 2 Dyna Bass amps in the last 5 years in my area...*


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Here is a service bulletin that I got from Yorkville in the early 90's. I can't find the page with the diagrams at the moment, but will post once I dig it up.





  








Traynor BassMaster Mod.png




__
Scottone


__
Sep 6, 2021




Yorkville service bulletin for Traynor Bassmaster


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Scottone said:


> Here is a service bulletin that I got from Yorkville in the early 90's. I can't find the page with the diagrams at the moment, but will post once I dig it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool! Thanks man!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Nice score!

I am trying to snag a YBA-1 as well. There is one listed in my general area but it must have sold because the seller has not replied to any messages (Kijiji, text, and Facebook), all a couple of days apart.


----------

